# I need a new tablesaw - which one do I buy?



## Wildthings

I'm just about ready to pull the plug and buy a new table saw after using Jet JWTS-10JF for the last 26 years. I bought it new and think I got my money out of it. There's a lot of experience out there in WBarter land so let me hear what I need to get. Probably cabinet style with dust collection hookup....GO

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

Barry, are you looking for brand new, or new to you but will outlive you? If you're ok with something not brand new, it's hard to argue against something like an older, American made Delta Unisaw or Powermatic PM66. I don't know what parts availability is like for the PM66, but parts for the Unisaw are so ridiculously easy to find because it was such a common saw. There are even a number of parts that some people are still making - for example, on eBay you can find different people who are machining and selling new arbors. With a little bit of work, you can have a saw that will last your lifetime.

My Unisaw was built in 1983, the same year I was born. When I got it I did have to do some work to it - it needed a new arbor, new bearings, new belts, new wiring, and a good cleaning. At this point I expect it to be quite some time before I need to get into it again for any sort of maintenance like that. And, with proper maintenance and care, I expect that my boys may be fighting over this saw someday. All said and done, I'm into it for about $700, which includes buying the saw and the parts I needed for it, and I have a great saw that I have no need or desire to upgrade from.

If you're looking for something brand new, as much as I am a fan of older, American made machines, I'd probably go with a SawStop.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## El Guapo




----------



## El Guapo

Sprung said:


> If you're looking for something brand new, as much as I am a fan of older, American made machines, I'd probably go with a SawStop.



just don’t cut hot dogs on it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Sprung said:


> built in 1983, the same year I was born.


Dang you're young!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

I’m eyeballing a Sawstop mainly for the safety factor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Dang you're young!



Doesn't always feel that way anymore!


----------



## Dmcoffman

26 years. Why not just go with a newer model Jet? I'm running the JPS-10TS, my only regret is not going larger.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea no kidding!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

What is wrong or wore out? Sometimes a motor upgrade can save you a lot.


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> What is wrong or wore out? Sometimes a motor upgrade can save you a lot.


The whole fence system is pretty wore out and I'm looking to spend not save a lot! LOL

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

I would look at a SawStop if I were in the market. Expensive, but safe! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm in the same situation, time to upgrade my table saw. I have thought about used and refurbing one but I have enough machine projects in the que already. I would love a sawstop but 3 grand isn't in my budget right now. So I am leaning towards a grizzly cabinet saw. Not sure which one yet, 1023 maybe. They are still the best bang for the buck and have great customer service and parts availability. I considered a laguna fusion 2 for the money but for about the same a grizzly is a much more substantial saw.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

bought a cabinet jet in 2000- it will out live me and probably my kids...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Saws Stop, Barry. I’ve decided my fingers and other appendages are worth any added expense. I don’t have a cabinet model, but sure would like to. I lucked out and found a contractor level saw on Craigslist. Very happy with it and the fence.


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm in the same situation, time to upgrade my table saw. I have thought about used and refurbing one but I have enough machine projects in the que already. I would love a sawstop but 3 grand isn't in my budget right now. So I am leaning towards a grizzly cabinet saw. Not sure which one yet, 1023 maybe. They are still the best bang for the buck and have great customer service and parts availability. I considered a laguna fusion 2 for the money but for about the same a grizzly is a much more substantial saw.


Right now the Grizzlies are at the top of my list but that top always seems to dance around.


----------



## Wildthings

Loving all the responses! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

$3k for a table saw, wow, I'm out of touch. Glad that we have Craigslist and tool auctions, where you can pick up a 3 or 4 year old saw for a few hundred or an old delta for under $50. Neighbor just bought a lightly used DeWalt table saw with fence extensions still in plastic for $250. Re-sold the fence extensions for $300, being they listed for over $500, and was quite happy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Grizzly g1023rlw This is one I'm considering, you can get it for less without the cast iron router extension. $1500 + $175 shipping.
It's about $1395 without the cast iron router extension. Longer fence rails are available for it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I have a good friend (my only friend??...need to check) that has a Grizzly and he pretty much sold me. I have been around Grizzly for some time as every time I see my sis, my BIL and I sneak off to Springfield and wonder around the showroom. But having a friend actually use one, I am very happy with his recommendation and trust him on something like that. Glad to see them recommended above.

However, a friend here in CO, a former co-worker, asked me how much my fingers were worth; he has the SawStop. Very valid point. If I can fall off the simplest of step ladders and do what I did to my ankle, he really has a good point on table saws. And, all the reviews (and y'all) say they are great saws; not just a safety feature.

Great conversation Barry @Wildthings , I am hoping to be in the market next Spring depending on progress on the new property and if I really get my shop up there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ahandyguy

I went with a PM66 about 5 years ago and love it. It needed some TLC but was a good deal on CL. I didn't have a truck so I labeled every piece as I disassembled it to bring it home. I brought it home and cleaned it up, repainted it (it was already apart) and made a few small mods to it. I absolutely love it and I was fortunate enough to get one that was from the mid 90's. That meant it was single phase on the motor and it was from a guy who purchased it new. If you have a little time these are great saws, otherwise I would look for something that offers you all of the feature(s) that are on the must/nice to have list. 

Also worth noting is that new equipment right now is getting sparse as many distributors are having difficulty stocking it. That has trickled down here to the used market where I recently got full asking price for a few big toys that I had posted. Best of luck in your search!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Gdurfey said:


> I have a good friend (my only friend??...need to check) that has a Grizzly and he pretty much sold me. I have been around Grizzly for some time as every time I see my sis, my BIL and I sneak off to Springfield and wonder around the showroom. But having a friend actually use one, I am very happy with his recommendation and trust him on something like that. Glad to see them recommended above.
> 
> However, a friend here in CO, a former co-worker, asked me how much my fingers were worth; he has the SawStop. Very valid point. If I can fall off the simplest of step ladders and do what I did to my ankle, he really has a good point on table saws. And, all the reviews (and y'all) say they are great saws; not just a safety feature.
> 
> Great conversation Barry @Wildthings , I am hoping to be in the market next Spring depending on progress on the new property and if I really get my shop up there.


They have limits- Cannot use cove cutter - green wood sets off safety. take a hunk out of your brand new expensive miter- just set off safety.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

How about this for free - came up an hour ago.

*Powermatic Table Saw (Murfreesboro)*
<image 1 of 3>





























© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
Up for FREE is my Powermatic contractors style table saw and a steel city dust collector. Both work I just need to make room for other things. The table saw is heavy so you will need muscle and a vehicle that can carry it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang. That's not too far away from a few guys here


----------



## Maverick

That's crazy. Wonder what the catch is? Usually if something is too good to be true...etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ahandyguy

Maverick said:


> That's crazy. Wonder what the catch is? Usually if something is too good to be true...etc.


Perhaps it's the revenge of a middle aged woman, now that I have all of you singing that song :D

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

Mike Hill said:


> How about this for free - came up an hour ago.
> 
> *Powermatic Table Saw (Murfreesboro)*
> <image 1 of 3>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
> Up for FREE is my Powermatic contractors style table saw and a steel city dust collector. Both work I just need to make room for other things. The table saw is heavy so you will need muscle and a vehicle that can carry it.
> 
> View attachment 195393


And your not standing in front of their door yet???!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

barry richardson said:


> And your not standing in front of their door yet???!!!!!


Lets see

My truck has a 700# welder sitting in the back right now. 
The truck license plate is expired.
No way to load or unload the saw.
Even if I could load and unload - I have not the room to have such a nice saw
I don't deserve such a nice saw!
Besides, I want a contractors sawstop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Contractors Sawstop sounds appealing to me. What is pushing you in that direction Mike?


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike Hill said:


> I want a contractors sawstop!


That’s what I have, Mike. A Craigslist find from some who did a kitchen and didn’t need it after that. The only thing I would like is a larger motor for those few times I’m trying to power through thicker stock that has tension in it. Locked the blade up yesterday trying to do just that. No damage, just had to wrestle the blade out. Guess it’s time to get the blade sharpened too.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

William Tanner said:


> Contractors Sawstop sounds appealing to me. What is pushing you in that direction Mike?


That safety thing first and foremost
From what I've read its an accurate saw with a good fence, I've played with it some at
Woodcraft. 
Kinda ticks me off he decided to go up $300 since the pandemic and the shortage in the China made saws, especially after he won his lawsuit against his competition an d lock him in a monopoly.


----------



## woodtickgreg

My thoughts on a saw stop are this.....I really like the saw, and not just for the safety thing but for how it is made, great saw! But I want a 3hp cabinet style saw and there's is $3,000 and up for that style. I have had my current craftsman contractors style saw since 1978 or 79, it has served me well and owes me nothing. I rebuilt it once and had the top reground to eliminate the blanchard grind swirl mark's and flatten it to a nice micro grind finish, money well spent. One of the first things I did was take of the p.o.s. blade gaurd that was more dangerous than safe and threw it away. I'm 60 years old and still have all my fingers, I learned how to do wood working on a Rockwell saw in high school and it didnt have any guards either. So I cant really justify the added expense of a sawstop just for the safety margin. Plus at my age will I ever recoup my money for a saw that expensive? I can get a grizzly for over a $1200 less and they are great saws and have excellent customer service and parts availability. I'm competent in my use of a table saw and the new blade guards are far better than they used to be and new saws have riving knives too. So I'll save some money that I can use on other tools and purchase a grizz soon when the money for that is there, I'm already saving for one. I definitely want to upgrade to a 3 hp cabinet style saw, one with a warranty, and one that I dont have to take the time to rebuild. I already have several machines I need to do that to. At my stage in life it's a grizz for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings

Hey Greg do you mind if I quote you. No! Ok thanks

Ditto what @woodtickgreg says except for the part about being 60 cuz I'm 65 yo....see above or below



woodtickgreg said:


> My thoughts on a saw stop are this.....I really like the saw, and not just for the safety thing but for how it is made, great saw! But I want a 3hp cabinet style saw and there's is $3,000 and up for that style. I have had my current craftsman contractors style saw since 1978 or 79, it has served me well and owes me nothing. I rebuilt it once and had the top reground to eliminate the blanchard grind swirl mark's and flatten it to a nice micro grind finish, money well spent. One of the first things I did was take of the p.o.s. blade gaurd that was more dangerous than safe and threw it away. I'm 60 years old and still have all my fingers, I learned how to do wood working on a Rockwell saw in high school and it didnt have any guards either. So I cant really justify the added expense of a sawstop just for the safety margin. Plus at my age will I ever recoup my money for a saw that expensive? I can get a grizzly for over a $1200 less and they are great saws and have excellent customer service and parts availability. I'm competent in my use of a table saw and the new blade guards are far better than they used to be and new saws have riving knives too. So I'll save some money that I can use on other tools and purchase a grizz soon when the money for that is there, I'm already saving for one. I definitely want to upgrade to a 3 hp cabinet style saw, one with a warranty, and one that I dont have to take the time to rebuild. I already have several machines I need to do that to. At my stage in life it's a grizz for me.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've had a change of plans as far as what grizz saw I want. I decided to go with a wider table on the right side instead of the cast iron router extension. My reason is because i would rather use a router lift plate in the table. So I'm looking at the G1023RLX for $1'795. Still a lot of saw for the money.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

I'm glad you brought that up. Didn't even think of that about the plate. Took me a few minutes and some reviewing on their webpage to comprehend what you were getting at. AH so!! That one with the router and the 5 hp for $1795 was looking pretty interesting


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm only going to go with the 3 hp, that will be plenty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm only going to go with the 3 hp, that will be plenty!


My 2000 jet is 3 HP- plenty of HP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Grizzly has the go1023rl on sale for $1,395 till 1/1/21, plus you can get another 5% off of that. They are currently out of stock and waiting on a new shipment to come in. I'll be ordering one!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson

I worked in a shop that bought 2 industrial Sawstops about 15 years ago when they first came out, got lots of hours on them, the pros and cons are well documented so I won't go there. One thing about them that I think is brilliant though is the tilt wheel on the industrial saw is on the left of the cabinet, so much kinder on my bad shoulders. All other saws I'm aware of, including the other Sawstop models, have it on the right, under the table... but then the Industrial model is about 4k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I'm probably the least qualified person to comment on this topic. But I don't see a couple things mentioned in the above. I have a Delta table saw, very basic, got it back around 1995. A couple things I've experienced and wish were better:
1. The fence is terrible. It doesn't ride on smooth fittings so it constantly sticks and I have to jiggle one end or the other. The fence accuracy sucks. I have to get the fence close to where I want it, halfway tighten the handle, then measure both inlet and outlet side of the blade to make sure the fence is squared before tightening the handle all the way, then I re-check the measurements to ensure the tightening process didn't move it. So any table saw I bought in the future would have a smooth operating, accurate fence system that I trusted and didn't have to measure and re-measure every time I made an adjustment.

2. The riving blade is not attached to the blade adjustments. So if I lower the blade, the riving blade stays full height, etc. Plus it's held in place with a 1/4" bolt and a wing nut so constantly needs adjusting. Those saws with the riving knife integrated with the blade and closer to it are so much better.

3. The tilt angle adjustment is difficult for lack of a better term. Essentially a long threaded rod that tilts the blade to the right as I crank it. All the way over is 45 degrees but the stops are hard to set and don't always stay exactly where they were the last time. Plus the gage is useless so i have to check the angle with a drafting angle (until I get my magnetic angle thing for Christmas).

I do like the solid feel of my saw, the power has been more than enough for anything I've done so far, and I like the mobile frame and ease of movement. Blade wobble doesn't seem to be a problem (my neighbor up the street curses his old Makita for the blade wobble).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@DLJeffs fences are always a concern. Most older saws where terrible. I upgraded the fence on my 40 year old craftsman to a much improved T square fence. In fact I'll be mounting that fence to the new saw and selling the grizzly fence with the craftsman saw. My upgraded fence has a 52" capacity so I'm keeping that one.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Grizzly has the go1023rl on sale for $1,395 till 1/1/21, plus you can get another 5% off of that. They are currently out of stock and waiting on a new shipment to come in. I'll be ordering one!


I saw that! I was looking at the RLX but lots of bad reviews on the extension table being MDF and crappy. Now I'm focusing on this one you referenced.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> I saw that! I was looking at the RLX but lots of bad reviews on the extension table being MDF and crappy. Now I'm focusing on this one you referenced.


I will order this one with the short rails since I'll be using my own rails and fence off my old saw. I may be able to use the extension table as well, if not ill make a new one. Saves a lot of money that way. Plus I want to put a router lift in my extension table.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> @DLJeffs fences are always a concern. Most older saws where terrible. I upgraded the fence on my 40 year old craftsman to a much improved T square fence. In fact I'll be mounting that fence to the new saw and selling the grizzly fence with the craftsman saw. My upgraded fence has a 52" capacity so I'm keeping that one.


I wonder if there's one that would fit my Delta and what it would cost? Might be worth it. Thanks.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> I wonder if there's one that would fit my Delta and what it would cost? Might be worth it. Thanks.


I'm sure there is, you may have to drill a few new mounting holes if there isn't an exact fit. I have an HTC brand and it has hdpe sides and a micro adjust feature that I love. It allows you to sneak up on a dimension.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Maybe this Sparky model would suit. Quiet, inexpensive, simple - but of course, some of the niceties ain't there and not too many upgrades are offered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Grizzly has the go1023rl on sale for $1,395 till 1/1/21, plus you can get another 5% off of that. They are currently out of stock and waiting on a new shipment to come in. I'll be ordering one!


Greg do you have the code for the 5%. I can't find it. Assuming it was an email thingy


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Greg do you have the code for the 5%. I can't find it. Assuming it was an email thingy


No, when I went onto the grizzly site it just popped up. Google search it and then click on the grizzly site and see if it pops up for you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I just checked my cart and my 5% discount is gone. It must have been for a limited time cyber week thing. But I have a couple weeks before I'll be ready to order so maybe something else will come up. If not I'll order it anyway.


----------



## woodtickgreg

20L29963921KN
Try this code above.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

That code works for a $69.75 savings. Be sure to apply it after adding everything to the cart. Like lift gate service, which they add to the taxable totals???

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

On email subscription they are sending out 12 days before Christmas specials. One each day. what to do what to do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cool, did you order it?


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> On email subscription they are sending out 12 days before Christmas specials. *One each day. what to do what to do?*





woodtickgreg said:


> Cool, did you order it?


See above bold text. Maybe if I hold out just a little longer I can save another $5 LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'd order it today but I need one more paycheck.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ordered today!!! Still on backorder but at least I'm in line for one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I just called Grizzly to get an eta, February. Oh well, I can wait, its the saw I want. I've waited almost 40 years for this upgrade I can wait a little longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Congrats! Congrats! Momma says for me to get it ordered also!! Are you gonna get a mobile base for it

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Congrats! Congrats! Momma says for me to get it ordered also!! Are you gonna get a mobile base for it


Nope, once its in my shop and set up with the outfeed tables it will never move again. I have my current saw set up on a mobile base but I never move it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I called grizzly recently because wild things said his saw was back ordered until september, they said I'm in line for a March shipment date. So it got pushed back another month, not the end of the world. Got me to thinking about looking at maybe going up to the next model, nope, grizzly is out of just about every saw except their top of the line saws and they are even limited. So I started looking at other brands, considered a Laguna, same story sold out and most models back ordered until March. Looked at Harvey again, they do have a nice 4hp 52" model I like in stock but is about a grand more than the grizz. I called Harvey, no answer, probably a California covid thing. I'm waiting to talk with them about parts availability etc. Just about every brand is out of saws except the top end saws right now. And I do not want a sawstop! Lol. So my options are limited right now, sucks when your finally ready to pull the trigger on a new machine. So I guess I wait 2 months. If I was to take a step up from the grizz I would want a great fence, 52" RIP capacity, and overhead dust collection as well as below the table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Puts a big question mark on my plans........I don’t have to have cabinets the sec our house gets placed on the property, but it would have been nice.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I called woodcraft today on the laguna, there's a guy I need to call tomorrow about it. Maybe if it ships to the store the shipping cost would be waived or reduced. Still looking at a March delivery but a much better saw. Plus it will look nice next to the 1836 lathe, lol. Still working on this.


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> I called woodcraft today on the laguna, there's a guy I need to call tomorrow about it. Maybe if it ships to the store the shipping cost would be waived or reduced. Still looking at a March delivery but a much better saw. Plus it will look nice next to the 1836 lathe, lol. Still working on this.


Which Laguna? I've been eyeing the Harvey Alpha HW110LC-36P and it has a March 10th date on it


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Which Laguna? I've been eyeing the Harvey Alpha HW110LC-36P and it has a March 10th date on it


Today I decided to go with the laguna fusion F3 with a 52" fence. I'll place a deposit on it tomorrow for a March ship date as well. $2,495 but no shipping fee when shipped to woodcraft, ill pick it up there.
I was looking at harvey and I had questions, I called them, emailed them, and got no response so that left a bad taste in my mouth.
I have called laguna and they will answer your questions. If this saw is anywhere near the quality of my 1836 lathe I'll be extremely happy. I decided to just get everything I wanted on a saw if I'm going to upgrade. The F3 has everything I want.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Today I decided to go with the laguna fusion F3 with a 52" fence. I'll place a deposit on it tomorrow for a March ship date as well. $2,495 but no shipping fee when shipped to woodcraft, ill pick it up there.
> I was looking at harvey and I had questions, I called them, emailed them, and got no response so that left a bad taste in my mouth.
> I have called laguna and they will answer your questions. If this saw is anywhere near the quality of my 1836 lathe I'll be extremely happy. I decided to just get everything I wanted on a saw if I'm going to upgrade. The F3 has everything I want.


Thanks for doing the homework for me and letting me copy. Will start looking at it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Things it has that I like. 52" hi low T square fence. Above the table dust collection as well as a shrouded blade dust collection. Riving knife for when the blade guard is off. Cast iron top and 2 cast iron extension wings. Cast iron trunnion. 4 1/2 turns of the handwheel to get to a full 45 degree. An arbor lock for one wrench blade changes. 3 hp. Large on/off paddle switch. The only thing it doesn't have that I wish it did is micro adjust for the fence, but I'm sure I can come up with something to fix that. Once you have had a fence with that feature you don't want to go without it.
Pick up in March.....................

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just left woodcraft, deposit paid and saw is ordered. Expected end of March or beginning of April.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Just left woodcraft, deposit paid and saw is ordered. Expected end of March or beginning of April.


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is what I went with, but with a 52" fence.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> This is what I went with, but with a 52" fence.


Nice!

Lots of things standard on that machine that are accessories on others, like the outfeed table and overhead dust collection.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> Nice!
> 
> Lots of things standard on that machine that are accessories on others, like the outfeed table and overhead dust collection.


Outfield table is a little small for my liking, especially considering what I have now, lol





Now I have to figure out what to sell the old saw for. I don't think the outfeed table will go with it, but the table to the right will, and the crosscut sled will also. As well as the mobility base, extra throut plates too. And the upgraded fence. Top has been reground, and handwheels replaced with metal ones, as well as dust collection added and a switch upgrade. I dunno $600 ? What do you guys think? It is a turn key saw and needs nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Outfield table is a little small for my liking, especially considering what I have now, lol
> View attachment 201476View attachment 201477
> Now I have to figure out what to sell the old saw for. I don't think the outfeed table will go with it, but the table to the right will, and the crosscut sled will also. As well as the mobility base, extra throut plates too. And the upgraded fence. Top has been reground, and handwheels replaced with metal ones, as well as dust collection added and a switch upgrade. I dunno $600 ? What do you guys think? It is a turn key saw and needs nothing.


I would start at $700, that way you can negotiate down to $600 if necessary.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> I would start at $700, that way you can negotiate down to $600 if necessary.


But do you think the price is fair and realistic? I want this thing gone! Lol. I don't want to turn people off by asking to much. But like most people I would like to get as much as I can for it, but I also want to be fair.


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> But do you think the price is fair and realistic? I want this thing gone! Lol. I don't want to turn people off by asking to much. But like most people I would like to get as much as I can for it, but I also want to be fair.


What does it cost new?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Heck I don't know, I purchased it in the late 70s or early 80's, lol. I know I see people selling rusted out pices of crap for 100 to 300 ish. But those are bottom end neglected machines. This was one of the good craftsmans. Not direct drive, but belt drive and with a good induction motor. It's all the extras I did to it that make it a really good saw. The fence alone is probably worth as much as the saw.


----------



## Tony

I would start at $700, just have a bottom price that you would take. You can always come down on the price, can't go up.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Agreed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

I think it's easily worth $700 for the condition, and all the extras. If you started totaling up the fence, table and crosscut sled and what it would cost to buy them (or the time to build), you've easily got $400 just in your improvements.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wish I were closer!!! I’d do it in a heartbeat! Darn..........


----------



## woodtickgreg

The old craftsman is tuned and works well. 
Selling the old saw will help me to recoup some of the cost of the new saw.


----------



## Wildthings

I think $600 is more than fair for what you are selling. But start at $750 and really let them chew you down!! Now about that dust collection.... it collects on the floor under it and then you suck it up??


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> I think $600 is more than fair for what you are selling. But start at $750 and really let them chew you down!! Now about that dust collection.... it collects on the floor under it and then you suck it up??


Not anymore, it has a plate that blocks off the bottom and a 4" port that you hook the dust collector hose to. The back of the saw also has a magnetic block of plate. I did a thread on that upgrade.




__





Contractor table saw dust collection.


Theres a lot of this style of saw out there. Craftsmans are probably the most common but there are other brands. This is my craftsman table saw that I purchased new in 1979. It has been a good saw, I have made a lot of modifications to it over the years to make it better. But it never had dust...



woodbarter.com


----------



## Wildthings

I remember that thread. I was looking at the second picture with the sled. Don't use that picture to advertise - take new ones

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll definitely be taking new pics when I post it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Can I hijack this thread for a moment? Well, just did.....have with of you looked at track saws? I know both of you are looking for the big cabinet saw, but I started looking at track saws on Fri night (Woodcraft, Festool) and just looked at the Kreg version online. If I am into building cabinets, I have a contractor table saw, and then I add one of these track saws, what are your thoughts??

if you want me to start a new thread, I can. But with lack of availability of table saws, thought this might be an appropriate question in this thread 

thanks in advance!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Track saws have their place. Mostly for breaking down sheet goods imo. But with a good table saw and proper outfield tables I don't need a track saw. With my craftsman saw I can handle 4x8 sheets of plywood by myself safely.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

and it's sitting in the garage waiting for a space to be cleared out in the shop

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

What time is the unveiling ceremony?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

I don't know but all y'all will be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks like it was packaged well and arrived unscathed. What company delivered it?


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> and it's sitting in the garage waiting for a space to be cleared out in the shop
> View attachment 205818


Sitting next to that lathe?


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks like it was packaged well and arrived unscathed. What company delivered it?


RoadRunner. Not a mark on it! The truck driver even dollied it and set it in the garage for me. I was worried about that. Gave him some lunch money!! It had 4 more boxes with it on the black pallet, all shrinked wrapped together. Hey Gregg what do I do with that huge black pallet? Toss it?



Tony said:


> Sitting next to that lathe?


The lathe is in the shop waiting for the saw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> RoadRunner. Not a mark on it! The truck driver even dollied it and set it in the garage for me. I was worried about that. Gave him some lunch money!! It had 4 more boxes with it on the black pallet, all shrinked wrapped together. Hey Gregg what do I do with that huge black pallet? Toss it?
> 
> 
> The lathe is in the shop waiting for the saw


Yup just toss that pallet, unless you want to stack stuff on it outside, it'll never rot. Kudos to you for tipping the driver.  Most people don't do that. He really only had to drop it at the curb, he did something he didn't have to and you said thank you by tipping him. Many times I pallet jacked heavy stuff into people's garages for them and didn't even get a verbal thank you.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> RoadRunner. Not a mark on it! The truck driver even dollied it and set it in the garage for me. I was worried about that. Gave him some lunch money!! It had 4 more boxes with it on the black pallet, all shrinked wrapped together. Hey Gregg what do I do with that huge black pallet? Toss it?
> 
> 
> The lathe is in the shop waiting for the saw


Don't toss it. Like Greg said, it'll never rot. You can stack wood, etc. on it.


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Don't toss it. Like Greg said, it'll never rot. You can stack wood, etc. on it.


I'm trying to get rid of stuff to make room for the saw.....like I really need to be asking this question to other hoarders!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I cheated and zoomed in on the pic. Looks like you got the one with the ti n table, very cool sir!


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> I'm trying to get rid of stuff to make room for the saw.....like I really need to be asking this question to other hoarders!!


Keep the pallet and get rid of the ping pong table!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> I'm trying to get rid of stuff to make room for the saw


Looks like the blue “wall” can come down pretty easy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> I cheated and zoomed in on the pic. Looks like you got the one with the ti n table, very cool sir!


If I did then I didn't pay for it......hmm 


Tony said:


> Keep the pallet and get rid of the ping pong table!


This is the prestaging area .. the garage.. I had to battle to put it in here whilst clearing an area in the shop and the ping pong table ain't going nowhere.


Tom Smart said:


> Looks like the blue “wall” can come down pretty easy.


You don't wanna see what's on the other side. Nov of 2019 we had my granddaughter's 16th birthday party here. They needed a dance area out of the rain. I was told to clear out the 2car area of the 3car garage. What's in the 3rdcar area of the garage after I got done is what's behind that blue wall


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> I cheated and zoomed in on the pic. Looks like you got the one with the ti n table, very cool sir!


zooming in and then looking on their site - the *36P *designation stands for cast iron, the *36 *without the "P" would be TiN

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

And its stil in the box? You haven't even cut a strap to look inside?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well is it out of the box?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Well is it out of the box?


LOL @Tony would know better than to ask this question so soon!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

If it was me that would drive me nuts! I'd at least have to take the box off to play with it a little, lol.
I know when mine comes its going to drive me crazy because I can't get it into my basement shop until I sell the old one and get it out of the way. Still no word on mine, maybe end of this month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> I can't get it into my basement shop until I sell the old one and get it out of the way


exactly!! 

I did open some of the peripherals like the miter gauge WOW

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

I cranked my Ridgid able saw up today for the first time. I’m really pleased.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mine came in today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> and it's sitting in the garage waiting for a space to be cleared out in the shop
> View attachment 205818


When you finally get around to setting this saw up please do a thorough review of it in the tool review section. This is not a real common saw yet and folks could use your input to help with their decision on purchasing a saw. As you put it together and use it list what you like and don't like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> When you finally get around to setting this saw up please do a thorough review of it in the tool review section. This is not a real common saw yet and folks could use your input to help with their decision on purchasing a saw. As you put it together and use it list what you like and don't like.


Will do!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> And its stil in the box? You haven't even cut a strap to look inside?





woodtickgreg said:


> When you finally get around to setting this saw up please do a thorough review of it in the tool review section. This is not a real common saw yet and folks could use your input to help with their decision on purchasing a saw. As you put it together and use it list what you like and don't like.


I finally cut the straps on it today and started assembling it. Taking pictures as I go! Impressive so far......to be continued

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC

is this really a year and a half after delivery?!?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> is this really a year and a half after delivery?!?





Wildthings said:


> LOL @Tony would know better than to ask this question so soon!!


Yes
Refer to post 103 above LOLOLOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> I finally cut the straps on it today and started assembling it. Taking pictures as I go! Impressive so far......to be continued


I can't wait to see the full review in the power tool section!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

To wait a year and half to play with a new toy takes some world class self-restraint. Kind of like when you place a biscuit on your dog's nose and make him wait until you count to three to flip it into his mouth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> To wait a year and half to play with a new toy takes some world class self-restraint. Kind of like when you place a biscuit on your dog's nose and make him wait until you count to three to flip it into his mouth.


Well then, I'm universe class because I have a brand new in the box, only opened to get instructions out, $1700 knife grinder. Still in the box

oh yeah and I was watching the Astros!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

I can make you open them... 
What if there is some manufacturing defect or shipping damage and you're warrantee is ticking away without you even knowing about it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man

JerseyHighlander said:


> I can make you open them...
> What if there is some manufacturing defect or shipping damage and you're warrantee is ticking away without you even knowing about it?


That’s a valid concern. I bought a new Jet Air Filtration System about a year ago. Recently took it out of the box, and it didn’t work! Fortunately, it is still under warranty, and I took it into their local servicing center. Also bought a new DeWalt bench top planer that is still in the box. I bought both of these on great sales, but I am in the midst of building my workshop, so I‘ve had no place to set them up to run. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> Yes
> Refer to post 103 above LOLOLOL


If you're having withdrawals from having an unopened tool around, I saw Harvey is having a Black Friday sale on their bandsaw.


----------



## Wildthings

Well it's up and running and very happy with it. It's ok Henry, I still have my 7-year-old knife grinder still in the box!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> Well it's up and running and very happy with it. It's ok Henry, I still have my 7-year-old knife grinder still in the box!


It looks like a great piece of kit. I chose their miter gauge as my upgrade, and been quite impressed.

As for the knife grinder, just drop it in the mail and I'll get it opened and fully set up for you - then all you have to do is come use it whenever you want. No muss, no fuss.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> It looks like a great piece of kit. I chose their miter gauge as my upgrade, and been quite impressed.
> 
> As for the knife grinder, just drop it in the mail and I'll get it opened and fully set up for you - then all you have to do is come use it whenever you want. No muss, no fuss.


I have the miter gauge also. Impressive.

Hmmmmmmmm good idea


----------



## JonathanH

New equipment is always fun to have. Show us some pics if you have them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

